
How Cubans deliver culture without internet - pmcpinto
https://harpers.org/archive/2017/07/the-weekly-package/
======
quuquuquu
Sneakernet baby!!!

Never underestimate the bandwidth of a dude with a backpack full of high
density storage media.

The more you try to control human desires, the more it finds cracks elsewhere.

It's like putting water under high pressure. It will come shooting out of even
the tightest seals, if you press it hard enough.

